# Rocco Turns 1!



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

It does not seem so long ago my daughter carried this ball of fur over to me and said "No, this is our dog". The first picture is the day we got him, the second yesterday with his sisters. Happy Birthday Rocco.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Happy birthday Rocco!! 

And boy you sure have a gorgeous pack!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday Rocco. You grew from cute little fluff ball to a gorgeous young man. Have a great day!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Rocco!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rocco!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy birthdAy rocco!!!!! Wow gorgeous dogs!!! Great photo


----------



## CanineKarma (Jan 5, 2016)

Rocco may you have many more.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## cgripp256 (Feb 7, 2016)

Holy shmoly!!!! What a gorgeous group of dogs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you all for your wishes and comments. Rocco is enjoying his Saturday with his new chew toy, at 4 this morning he just had to show me that is squeeks too!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Rocco!


----------

